# Merge to Panorama issues



## tboydva (Dec 21, 2014)

Looked through a few threads here but don't see too much (although I can't believe I'm the only one with this problem!). I've had no issues using LR 5.X (even 3-4) with PS CS5 - exporting, opening in, and most importantly, merge to panorama... Have read some improvements were made in CS6 to the merge and also to the content-aware fill. An upgrade to CS6 recently came down within my price range, so I thought I'd test it out. I loaded the demo version - then everything went to he**! When I selected images and used "merge to pano...", CS6 would open - but I never go the dialog to select files. It just "sat there." Eventually, LR would come up with an error, "Failed to open files in PS because PS could not be opened..." PS opens, but again, just hangs there. So, I uninstalled CS6. But, the "merge to..." no longer worked in CS5. So, I went through the process of uninstalling CS5 and reinstalling. I did the same for LR. I removed the preferences files, I had an Adobe guy "take over" my system and work on it for 45 minutes - all to no avail. 

Can anyone offer any suggestion to "fix" this??? I can open the raw files in PS and merge, but it's a bit of a pain (I really liked the LR integration). I'm no longer interested in paying for CS6 (given this difficulty), but would like to get CS5 to work like it used to!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Dec 22, 2014)

I run LR v 5.7 with PS CS5 on Windows-7
I have no problem with Merge to Panorama- now.
I did have a similar problem to you in the past and it was fixed by a Registry edit.
So if you are brave enough to edit the registry have a read of- 
http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/multi/edit-photoshop-command-missing-photoshop.html
It may help answer your problem.


----------



## tboydva (Dec 22, 2014)

I-See - Thanks... I may have tried that one (been trying everything...). Will give it a go tonight and see if it does the trick. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## tboydva (Dec 22, 2014)

I-see, well I tried it (in fact, this was one "fix" I had seen before). Entries were already in my registry. Tried deleting and starting again. Still no love... Ugh! Can't figure out for the life of me why? I just reloaded windows and had a devil of a time getting my old "menu-driven" version of Office to work (Windows 8.1 sadly). Don't exactly know what I did, so I'm reticent to load the OS again!


----------



## tboydva (Dec 31, 2014)

So - here's an update (haven't been working on this too much during the holidays). I uninstalled everything - I mean everything (even used Adobe's removal tool). I also decided that for $200, I could get the latest version (CC) for two years (Amazon special) and perhaps it was worth it rather than upgrading CS5 to CS6... I removed it all, used the removal tool, used CCleaner to clean everything photoshop out of the registry. Then took deep breath. So - I loaded only PS CC and Bridge CC (and reinstalled LR). I selected not to keep any preferences during any/all installs. The only other software (that's integrated) on my system is Nik collection and I reinstalled that too.

And.... still have the same issue. One thing I've noticed which could be relevant: If I open in the non-CC link (in my LR, right clicking and selecting Edit brings up a submenu offering at the top > Edit in Photoshop CC and right below Edit in Photoshop.exe). This if from memory as I'm not in front of my computer. If I select photoshop.exe (rather than photoshop CC, or any of the merge/HDR options), I get a dialog asking if I want to edit a copy with LR edits, without, and perhaps one other option. If I select with LR adjustments, it renders to tif and opens it in photoshop CC (and did with CS5 and CS6). Any of the other options start photoshop - but it never opens the file. 

So - I'm thinking perhaps it's a Bridge issue? Don't know this, but I assume that the photoshop.exe export option has LR render the file as a tif - then export. All others perhaps workflow through Bridge to open the file in photoshop CC. As I recall with only CS5, there would be a dialog saying that an upgrade to Bridge or some such was needed and LR would render the file to a tif before sending to PS to merge? Sorry - this is from memory. Could there be some issue related to LR's "workflow" where it renders to tif if using the "export to photoshop.exe" selection, but "runs the raw file through Bridge" when selecting open in photoshop CC or any of the merge/HDR options? Hope this makes sense... To summarize my observations:

Export to photoshop.exe > render to tif, then open photoshop > works
Export to photoshop CC or merge to panorama or merge to HDR or open as smart layers > open raw file using Bridge (perhaps?) > start PS and open file(s). 

Is it possible the 2nd flow is what's not working??? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks (again) and in advance. Happy New Year too!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 31, 2014)

Yeah, you're on the right track.  Not Bridge specifically, but a scripting language called BridgeTalk.

When you select the Photoshop.exe option, Lightroom's rendering the file and passing it to PS.  When you select the basic option (or any of the merge options), LR passes the raw data and the settings to Photoshop and leaves ACR to render the file.

Since it's correctly opening PS in that latter scenario, it's obviously able to find Photoshop, so the registry fix probably won't work (and reinstalling should have fixed the registry anyway).

It would be interesting to know if you get the same issue in a clean user account.  The bad news is it's a very rare problem so we don't have an easy fix to give you!


----------



## tboydva (Dec 31, 2014)

Victoria - thanks for the reply. I think it might be time to call in Adobe again... Seems like something they should be able to fix! Will work them over in the new year! Thanks again!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 1, 2015)

Let us know how you get on.  I'd love to know the solution to that one, as it comes up from time to time.


----------



## tboydva (Jan 1, 2015)

Victoria - you're a genius (your book is awesome too BTW). So - I created a new account, opened LR, imported a few pictures (did not load my catalog), then selected and requested "merge to panorama." PS opened up and viola! - got the dialog! Did some more testing and even with my catalog - it worked! So, I copied over the other relevant program info from my Appdata folder, loaded my setting profile (colors, etc) and deleted my old account. Not entirely painless - but pretty easy overall. So - I have no idea why or what was in my Appdata folder that caused the issue, but it's fixed! Thanks! Now ready for the new year and prepping photos to show the family when they descend later today!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 1, 2015)

Excellent news!  (and thank you!)


----------

